# Jim McKenna for AG



## Big.G

I found out about him a few days ago. I haven't seen anything posted here about Jim McKenna. He is exactly what I've been wanting but never thought in a million years it would happen... He supposedly claims that, if elected, he will wipe the AG's regs on handguns off the books. No more of that 10 lb. trigger pull bullshit, etc. Spread the word and write him in next Tuesday, September 14th. He needs 10,000 write-ins to get on the ballot in November. Get it done.

Here is his site: Jim McKenna Attorney General candidate opposing Martha Coakley

Thread on NES: Attorney General Race : Jim McKenna vs Coakley


----------



## JimForAG

*MA Attorney General Race : Jim McKenna vs Martha Coakley*

Some of the volunteers on our Attorney General campaign have recommended that we start a direct dialogue with members of this board. We all thought it was a great idea... 

The Jim McKenna campaign is asking for the support of the men and women in uniform who guard and protect the citizens of Massachusetts. His campaign has a number of active volunteers who work in law enforcement, the military and as first responders in their communities.

Jim's website can be found at Jim McKenna Attorney General candidate opposing Martha Coakley

3 cornerstones of Jim's campaign...
#1) It is illegal to be illegal in Massachusetts
#2) In order for Government to be effective.. it must first be trusted
#3) Real Consumer Protection - Not press releases

He is also committed to eliminating the "ghost" AG firearm regs.

He is absolutely committed to real working law enforcement partnerships with Federal, State and Local Enforcement agencies. He is for protecting law enforcement individuals , with the full weight of his office, who courageously stand up and challenge what they see occuring in many cities and towns... and who are doing their jobs... regardless if it is politically correct or not.

James McKenna is aiming to defeat Martha Coakley in the race for Attorney General. Because the Massachusetts State GOP did not get a candidate to run against Martha Coakley, Jim is running a write-in campaign to appear on the ballot on September 14th.

McKenna formally announced his candidacy for Massachusetts Attorney General on Sunday, August 1, 2010 at Waters Farm in Sutton, Mass. 

McKenna argues that current Attorney General, Martha Coakley, is out of touch with Massachusetts voters on prominent issues, including prosecuting government corruption, illegal immigration and fraud.

"She has been more focused on prosecuting Garden Clubs than with the lawmakers stuffing bribes down their shirts," says McKenna. "No Attorney General should ever look the other way on political corruption. There cannot be one set of laws for Government Officials and another set for the rest of us. No one is above the law!"

McKenna worked as a prosecutor for 10 years, serving in three different offices during this time. He served as an Assistant District Attorney in the Organized Crime Division of the Suffolk County District Attorney's office for three years, prosecuting public corruption and organized crime in Boston. In addition, McKenna also served for six years as an Assistant District Attorney in the Worcester County District Attorney's office, which included two years as supervisor of the Grand Jury Unit. He began his work as a prosecutor by serving in the Civil Division of the Franklin County (Ohio) Prosecuting Attorney's Office.

Today, the McKenna campaign has received over overwhelming grassroots support. He has gained over 500 volunteers who are helping to get him on the ballot on September 14th.

On September 14, he needs 10,000 Republican and unenrolled voters to write in his name, "Jim McKenna - Millbury" under Attorney General in order to appear on the November ballot against Martha Coakley.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Well... I'm sold. Here's why...



> He is absolutely committed to real working law enforcement partnerships with Federal, State and Local Enforcement agencies. He is for protecting law enforcement individuals , with the full weight of his office, who courageously stand up and challenge what they see occuring in many cities and towns... and who are doing their jobs... *regardless if it is politically correct or not.*


I'm tired of the PC bullshit... You get my write-in Jimmy.


----------



## Deuce

*Re: MA Attorney General Race : Jim McKenna vs Martha Coakley*



JimForAG said:


> Some of the volunteers on our Attorney General campaign have recommended that we start a *direct dialogue* with members of this board. .


Interesting concept. The last pol, Paul Locococococabana (some dope running for Lt gov), came in, blew his wad, and never came back to answer our questions..

I recommend you don't do the same..


----------



## JimForAG

*Re: MA Attorney General Race : Jim McKenna vs Martha Coakley*



Deuce said:


> Interesting concept. The last pol, Paul Locococococabana (some dope running for Lt gov), came in, blew his wad, and never came back to answer our questions..
> 
> I recommend you don't do the same..


Please be patient with us as we learn the forum and how to respond and post.

Deuce... no matter what I say now.... it means nothing.
Respect is earned over time.... we understand this. We'll have to walk the walk.

We are now getting emails everytime something is posted to this thread.
If you have a private question you want answered - send us an email...
[email protected]

Put MASSCOPS in title and I'll make sure they are automatically forwarded to myself.
If I dont get back to you immediately, its because out campaigning somewhere. Will try and answer all emails within 24 hours.


----------



## cc3915

Jim, Thank you for posting. Until you get to 5 posts, they are reviewed by a moderator before they go public. Please be patient and refrain from re-posting the same information.

Good luck in the election!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Just a note: Remember his name will have to be written on a *REPUBLICAN* ballot. Something that will probably go without saying around here, but is worth noting, particularly if you have no GOP races on your ballot and you're one of those people planning on pulling some "Vote for the Weak Democrat" shenanigans (What? I've done it before).

Massachusetts has a virtual open primary for independents. Just make sure you grap a *Republican* ballot.

Good luck to Jim. A good write-in, a hot Congressional primary in MA-10....I'm getting pretty excited for next Tuesday.


----------



## Lost

*Re: MA Attorney General Race : Jim McKenna vs Martha Coakley*



JimForAG said:


> no matter what I say now.... it means nothing.
> Respect is earned over time.... we understand this. We'll have to walk the walk.


I applaud you for this statement. Excuse me if I don't buy that as 100% truth from you yet- maybe I'll buy it before I vote for your second term:teeth_smile:.

I wish you the best of luck. I've been following your website and campaign, and I think every Citizen of Massachusetts should be behind your platform. This last election cycle exposed a lot of people to Martha Coakley and how far she is from understanding reality or campaigning. To let her run unopposed, without even requiring her to explain her positions, is just plain wrong, regardless of your political beliefs. Even the most liberal sheep should be in favor of Martha explaining how she's arrived at some of her "platforms"


----------



## Lost

Btw, I don't know how I left this out- GOOD LUCK!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big.G

Glad to see someone from the campaign, whoever you are, made their way over here. I was sold the instant I heard that he wants to make the AG's "consumer protection" regs vanish into thin air...



Deuce said:


> Interesting concept. The last pol, Paul Locococococabana (some dope running for Lt gov), came in, blew his wad, and never came back to answer our questions..
> 
> I recommend you don't do the same..


I had completely forgot his name...because, to me, he was a nobody.



OfficerObie59 said:


> Just a note: Remember his name will have to be written on a *REPUBLICAN* ballot. Something that will probably go without saying around here, but is worth noting, particularly if you have no GOP races on your ballot and *you're one of those people planning on pulling some "Vote for the Weak Democrat" shenanigans (What? I've done it before)*.


I'd rather waste my vote and write in myself than give the candidate a false sense of confidence thinking that I actually wanted them in the position.

Oh, and anyone who says "Well, Martha Coakley's husband is retired Cambridge PD so I'm voting for her" will be neg repped just out of spite. :redcarded:

Best of luck, Jim. I hope to see your name on the ballot in November.


----------



## GARDA

*Re: MA Attorney General Race : Jim McKenna vs Martha Coakley*



JimForAG said:


> In order for Government to be effective.. it must first be trusted


I read your homepage with great interest and hope, but must ask... where has your campaign been?

Until *Big.G* just enlightened many of us so close to the election just one-week away, we are now in the "eleventh-hour" of the campaign, and us _freedom-loving-tough-on-crime-with-less-taxes-and-less-government-types_ can only hope that it is not too late to spread your good word and turn the tide against Coakley's political machine of liberal, progressive sheeple!

Like Deuce alluded to as well... a recent endorsement seeking Lt. Governor-hopeful, who claimed to have all of our interests at heart, mysteriously went all _Houdini_ on us here, by disappearing after a few hard questions and some tough cop love. :thumbs_down:

You have my write-in JimForAG.

Now, if you really want to HERO-UP in my mind, then change your campaign slogan from the above quote to the words of our 
40th President Ronald Reagan, when he said:

*"The most terrifying words in the English language are..., I'm from the government and I'm here to help."*

If you manage to defeat Martha next week, please do us all a favor and abstain from drinking the Kool-Aid that they're serving up on Beacon Hill.


----------



## JimForAG

> where has your campaign been?


Ill give you the 30 second speel....
State GOP dropped ball and the 2 folks they thought were going to challenge Martha never submitted paperwork.
The they were talking with someone else about running a stciker campaign... nothing happened.

On July 16th, Jim McKenna offerred to run against Martha. Former Assistant DA in Boston and Worcester, specialized in Public Corruption and Organized Crime. 17 year professor of Law and Ethics (i know - don't laugh) at WPI and his class was ranked #1 in nation by Businessweek.

We are running 2 seperate and unique campaigns -
#1) Get on the Ballot - targeting republican primary voters who vote with 98% certainty in all Republican Primaries for past 10 years. Using a very rifled approach to get on ballot. However, the grassroots has been incredible... 500+ volunteers, a bunch of campaigns and workers giving out stickers... We distributed over 80,000 stickers in only 14 days.

#2) After we get on ballot next Tuesday - Then Campaign against Martha Coakley begins. This is when we really introduce Jim to the general population.

But we need everyone to write in "James McKenna, 28 Miles St, Millbury" on Tuesday the 14th.

UnEnrolled and Republicans should write him in the blank area.

If they are Democrats - they can write him still under Martha Coakley - Protest Vote - but vote wont count unless we get more write-in votes than her votes on Democrat side...

In November - Every vote counts!

---------- Post added at 01:55 ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 ----------



Code:


Glad to see someone from the campaign, whoever you are, made their way over here

My name is John... I bet I have worked with many of you between 1997 and 2008. Sponsored the Hanna Awards for EOPS during that time as well. If you ever had a large scale disaster or emergency during that time, chances are you dealt with me or someone on my team at the time.

You'll have to trust that whatever I state here and commit to is with the full authority of Jim.


----------



## topcop14

Former prosecutor James McKenna of Millbury garnered more than the necessary 10,000 write-in signatures during Tuesday's primary elections. That assures him a place on the Nov. 2 general election ballot.
Mass. AG Martha Coakley To Face GOP Challenger James McKenna - wbztv.com

He has my vote and Mrs. Topcop and I will be making a donation to his campaign.
Lets get behind this guy and kick Marth out on her arss! !!!


----------



## Hush

Fan-fucking-tastic, didn't think it would work but we did it!!!!


----------



## SinePari

I hope Obama comes to Mass just before the election to stump for incumbent Democrats. That will most certainly ensure a GOP sweep!


----------



## LongKnife56

I have met Jim at some "times" and wrote him in. 

I heard him on the Jeff Katz show this morning.

In addition to what many of us have been doing (waiting for the other guy to stand in the line of liberal smears) he said he was running Mary Z Connaugton's campaign for auditor and getting her nominated at the state convention.

I don't know at this point if he will walk what he talks, but just like Scott Brown, he will be far better than MARCIA CRoakley.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

He got my vote and he will again in November. I also emailed the link to his campaign website to everyone I know - even the heathen Dems.


----------



## cc3915

Official vote count for McKenna = 27,711
*
*


----------



## LongKnife56

If you want to get rid of Marcia, Marcia, Marcia! you need to do two things:

1. Talk to your friends, neighbors and relatives about Jim
2. donate some hard earned cash.

Granted if Jim is elected you are going to have to work a little harder. You may have to check the immigration status of any one you stop. sorry about that. But the good news is that if they are illegal, they are illegal.

BTW: Jim is 100% GOAL approved.

Here's an appeal from the campaign:



> Friends,
> 
> Thanks to you, and more than 27,000 voters from across the Commonwealth, Martha Coakley will now have an opponent on November 2. She will have to answer for her time as Attorney General, and the voters will have a choice.
> 
> Last week you gave us 27,711 stickers on the Primary ballot. Today, I am asking you to make another commitment to defeat Martha Coakley by donating $27.71 to our campaign.
> 
> Donate
> 
> We do not have the luxury of a long campaign, but neither did Scott Brown last winter. Your investment of $27.71 or more today will give our campaign much needed financial resources as we work to defeat Martha Coakley again.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your generous support.
> 
> To Victory,
> 
> Jim
> 
> James McKenna
> Candidate for Attorney General
> Jim McKenna for Attorney General | Vote for Jim McKenna - Attorney General


Actually there's no option for $27.11 on the donate webpage, so just up it to $50, OKS


----------



## Big.G

LongKnife56 said:


> Granted if Jim is elected you are going to have to work a little harder. You may have to check the immigration status of any one you stop. sorry about that. But the good news is that if they are illegal, they are illegal.
> 
> BTW: Jim is 100% GOAL approved.
> 
> Actually there's no option for $27.11 on the donate webpage, so just up it to $50, OKS


What's that supposed to mean? Work harder.... Anyway, Chief better ask for more money in the OT budget with all the illegals we got around here....... Hell, hire like 10-15 more guys and create an Immigration Enforcement Division.

If you go back up my family tree, on my father's side, my great grandfather and great grandmother were the first generation Americans for the family. My mother was a first generation American for her side of the family. So my relatives haven't been in this country all that long. The most important part of it is, they did it LEGALLY.

I would have no problem working "harder" to get these cockroaches out of this country. Their existence here shits on every immigrant who hasn't taken this country for granted by doing it by the book and it shits on everyone waiting to get into this country by the book.

And actually, there is a way to donate $27.11. I would know because I just did it before coming on here. You select Other and type 27.11 in the box.

https://www.icontribute.us/jamesmckenna


----------



## cc3915

What ever happened to the guy who started this thread anyway?


----------



## Big.G




----------



## LongKnife56

Geeez. I should have learned by now there are some things you can't joke about. What I meant was that my understanding is that currently when you stop someone, the Governor has prohibited you from checking their immigration status and even if somehow it comes up Marcia, Marcia, Marcia doesn't do anything about it. Under a new guv and new AG I hope that changes and you can/will check (which is more "work".) I thought you all would be willing to "work harder" to get these cockroaches out of the country and am glad to hear that you are - eventually if we are able to deport many of the bad actors things will improve . I agree we'll need some more people and probably some more training to meet ICE requirements as we would want to avoid being sued like Sheriff Joe Arpaio


----------



## JimForAG

Big.G said:


> What ever happened to the guy who started this thread anyway?


We are still here and will be. Many times a week we check in on thread without logging in just to make sure we are not missing anything.

Your members seem to have a good handle on what is going on. We did want to thank you all for your time, energy and votes.

You guys have been great. The next part of campaign is fully underway now. Stay tuned for some big announcements.

If you need anything - drop us a note - [email protected] Put MASSCOPS in title and it will be escalated to me quickly for a response.


----------



## LongKnife56

I hope you are joking about having to use teletypewriters with ICE.

Anyway hopefully Jim McKenna will become our next AG and if yo identify them, then illegals will be illegal.


----------



## Gil

I just made a contribution to Committee to Elect James McKenna and I'm hoping you will do the same.

*You can donate by going to **https://www.icontribute.us/jamesmckenna**.*

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Big.G

Gil said:


> I just made a contribution to Committee to Elect James McKenna and I'm hoping you will do the same.
> 
> *You can donate by going to **https://www.icontribute.us/jamesmckenna**.*
> 
> Thank you for your support!


I like seeing that banner at the top of the page, Gil.


----------



## Gil

Big.G said:


> I like seeing that banner at the top of the page, Gil.


I was going to put one up for the governor's race too but Mickey Mouse isn't running...


----------



## LongKnife56

Do you have Mickey Mouse's address so I can write him in?


----------



## kwflatbed

Mickey Mouse
PO Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-00100


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> I was going to put one up for the governor's race too but Mickey Mouse isn't running...


No. But Goofy is running for REelection !!!!!


----------



## LongKnife56

My comment about writing Mickey Mouse in for governor was said in jest, but there is a serious side to it.

If you don't want to vote for anyone who is listed on the ballot, do not just leave that slot blank. Fill it in and write someone's name and address. Otherwise unscrupulous vote counters could secretly and fraudulently fill it in for you if the ballot box is not under tight bi-partisan control.


----------



## Gil

Ok back on topic....



> A great way to support our campaign is to use our custom Facebook profile picture and Twitter avatar. We have provided both for you below. Simply right-click on the picture, save it to your computer, and upload it to your Facebook and Twitter account. Thanks for your support!


Show your support on Twitter and Facebook | Jim McKenna for Attorney General


----------



## LongKnife56

This latest gaffe by Croakley doesn't seem to be getting the same media play as the gaffes such as:

Massachusettes (sic)
WTC still standing in background of anti-Brown ad
declaring Afghanistan free of terrorists
unwillingness to stand in the cold outside Fenway Park to shake hands
saying Roman Catholics should not work in emergency rooms
calling Curt Shilling that legendary Yankees Fan



> Attorney General Martha Coakley visited Worcester yesterday and, as usual, revealed how out of touch she is with the people of the Commonwealth. Her newest gaffe as reported by the Worcester Telegram & Gazette:
> 
> "At one point, Ms. Coakley appeared surprised that a fancy pastry café, a high-end eyewear store and trendy restaurants shared the street.
> 
> 'It's like Greenwich Village,' she exclaimed, referring to the trendy Manhattan neighborhood of New York. 'Who knew?[1]'"
> 
> Jim McKenna for Attorney General Communications Director Laura Rigas said, "Martha Coakley continues to insult people, surprised to find a bustling economy and civilization in Worcester. What did she expect? Martha is out of touch, plain and simple, and when she pays a compliment to Massachusetts, she compares us to a Manhattan neighborhood."


----------



## Deuce

Marsha's not that far out of touch. Worcester actually has a lot of commonality with NYC. That's where most of our problems come up from...


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP Write-In Gives Coakley Unexpected Run*

*Republican Wants To Break Up 'Boys And Girls Club'*

*BOSTON -- *The Republican candidate for attorney general who landed a spot on the ballot through a primary write-in campaign is accusing incumbent Martha Coakley of turning a blind eye to Beacon Hill. 
"The Beacon Hill boys and girls club is, as I said before, is a free for all where corruption, waste and fraud are rampant," candidate Jim McKenna said. 
"It's easy to be on the sidelines when you haven't been in public service, you haven't been in public sector. You haven't been on the ground, working on the front lines as I have. He's also just wrong. We've brought over 40 political corruption cases against members of my own party, against state workers, we continue to do that," Coakley said. 
McKenna said immigration is "the problem of an attorney general who has calculated that some idea of political correctness is more important than enforcing our laws." 
"Of course it's against the law to be here illegally. We also agree we need a federal response to this," Coakley said. 
On his own record, the former prosecutor took only a few questions at his first press conference. 
He said he supports the death penalty but wouldn't say which cases warrant it. He was asked about his voting record. Since 1996, there have been 21 state and national primary and general elections. He failed to vote in one-third of them.

Full Story and Video:
GOP Write-In Gives Coakley Unexpected Run - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS

*McKenna launches attacks, bid for AG javascript:void(0); *

Boston Globe - Michael Levenson - ‎8 hours ago‎
Republican James P. McKenna (above) greeted supporters in Worcester yesterday when he kicked off his campaign to run for Massachusetts attorney general ... 
McKenna launches campaign Worcester Telegram

AG challenger offers to restore confidence MassLive.com


----------



## topcop14

Lets help him beat Martha. I just gave a $50 to the cause and I challange all Mass Cop members to do the same.


----------



## cc3915

Jim McKenna gives kudos to MassCops on his Facebook page.

Welcome to Facebook

Good work Gil!


----------



## Deuce

Holla!


----------



## OfficerObie59

HEADS UP!!!!!!

Jim and Marsha will be debating on Channel 5's "On The Record" this Sunday October 17th at 11 AM.

Although it hasn't aired yet, since it's prerecorded, you can watch it right now online:
On The Record: Attorney General Candidates - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston

If anyone got to see the Perry/Keating Debate two weeks ago, the candidates get a lot of rope to go after each other. This one should to be pretty good.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Hey, I hate to be a downer, but Jim didn't do so hot in that debate, though he did finish strong.


----------



## JimForAG

*Did Martha Coakley give Dianne Wilkerson Immunity? You Decide!*

On October 14, 2010 at a debate which was taped at WCVB Boston, Martha Coakley denied having ever given Dianne Wilkerson any kind of immunity at any time. She denied this over 6x in a span of one minute.

Here is the Truth. You Decide![nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM0ui1cTYeg"]YouTube - Proof Martha Coakley Gave Immunity to Dianne Wilkerson[/nomedia]

Documents referenced are public record documents, affidavidts from FBI and 3rd party news reports.


----------



## cc3915

*Re: Did Martha Coakley give Dianne Wilkerson Immunity? You Decide!*



JimForAG said:


> On October 14, 2010 at a debate which was taped at WCVB Boston, Martha Coakley denied having ever given Dianne Wilkerson any kind of immunity at any time. She denied this over 6x in a span of one minute.
> 
> Here is the Truth. You Decide!YouTube - Proof Martha Coakley Gave Immunity to Dianne Wilkerson
> 
> Documents referenced are public record documents, affidavidts from FBI and 3rd party news reports.


Go Jim!!! Get this information out everywhere you can.


----------



## Big.G

When I was out for the opening day of pheasant season yesterday morning, I heard Jim McKenna stopped by the club I belong to right after our monthly membership meeting on Tuesday like I requested (I also heard someone else from the E-board requested). Had I known this in advance, I would have made the effort to attend but I didn't hear anything back so as far as I knew he wasn't going to be able to make it. Anyway, I was glad to hear it. Mark Blazis, who writes the outdoor column in the Worcester Telegram on Fridays, also belongs to my club and saw him when I was hunting yesterday, but before I heard about Jim McKenna coming out to our meeting. I'm going to see if he can put something in his column about Jim.


----------



## topcop14

Wolfman said:


> Jim who? Sorry, I live in Western MA and apparently the paltry amount of votes available in our half of the state isn't important enough to have a campaign office or any source of yard signs (unless you feel like buying one online).
> 
> Shame, really, with his stated desire to get rid of the handgun restrictions he'd stand a good chance of picking up lots of votes out here...if anyone knew that he existed.
> 
> /facetious


Wolfman same in central mass I live in the next town over from Jim and there are not any signes here. I am doing my part to talk him up, but most people have no idea who he is. The campaign needs to pick it up if he has half a chance. I was going to buy a yard sign online but I live on a dead end road no one would see it.


----------



## OfficerObie59

If I was Jim, why would I waste my limited resources on parts of Western MA where most voter will automatically check off the candidate with the "R" next to their name this year? If I had to guess, I'd think he's focusing on the more contested areas. If it makes you feel any better, I live on the south shore and I think I've seen ten signs.


----------



## Big.G

Western MA is not immune to liberalism... Don't forget about where Northampton and Amherst lies.

From Worcester to Boston, I have only seen 2 bumper stickers and 1 lawn sign. One bumper sticker I saw in Waltham last month. I think it was one of the guys from NES who had some made up while Jim was running his sticker campaign (the old design). The other bumper sticker I saw yesterday getting gas. I spoke to the guy and supposedly his wife is working on Jim's campaign. The lawn sign is on Rt. 20 across the street from the Raytheon in Sudbury, which has been up for about a week. So there isn't much to be seen out here either.

I picked up some lawn signs and bumper stickers from Jim's "victory office" in Worcester, so now I'm sporting a sticker on my PC and a sign on my lawn. I live right off a state route and a lot of people come by here to bypass some of the traffic lights on that road. 

They still have several left for you Central MA folks, so get them while supplies last. They are next to Union Station (the building can be seen from 290). He shares the 4th Floor with the Worcester Seven Hills Tea Party. Charlie Baker has an office on the 8th Floor.

Osgood Bradley Building
18 Grafton Street, 4th Floor (8th Floor for Charlie Baker's office)
Worcester, MA
Contact: Kate Campanale, 508-397-3421

The contact for Charlie Baker's office is Nick Lehr at 617-947-3695

I would call them in advance to see when they'll be in their offices.

Two more weeks to go.


----------



## Big.G

WORCESTER POLICE UNIONS ENDORSE JIM MCKENNA










Worcester -- Today, Jim McKenna, Republican candidate for Attorney General, was endorsed by the Worcester Police Officials and the Worcester Police Officers.

Worcester Police Unions endorse Jim McKenna | Jim McKenna for Attorney General


----------



## Big.G

mtc said:


> Wonderful - but where are the yard signs??


lawn signs | Jim McKenna for Attorney General

Give the contact for the respective office(s) a call to see about the availability of signs and when they'll be in the office to pick some up. It's either pick them up for free at one of his offices or order them online. I think for one sign, it is $25 when you throw in shipping and as far as I know the money doesn't go to Jim's campaign.



mtc said:


> I'd LOVE to stand outside our polling place with a McKenna for AG sign...


So would I. I inquired about it when I was at the Worcester office. I gave her my info and she said that she would get in touch with me about it... We'll see.


----------



## kwflatbed

With them coming on MC to solicit votes and backing I would think they would be 
a lot more helpful and considerate of us.


----------



## Deuce

Eeesh.. Who gives a fuck what these ugly ass dipshits think?


----------



## OfficerObie59

which one is you?


----------



## Deuce

OfficerObie59 said:


> which one is you?


Ha! I'm waaay more beautiful than those ugly bastahds..


----------



## kwflatbed

Campaign 2010 | The race for Attorney General
 

*AG rival looks to voter anger*

*Coakley runs on 1st-term record*

By David Abel

Globe Staff / October 26, 2010

She appeared to be an easy target: a Democrat who deeply embarrassed her party and disrupted the balance of power nationally when she failed to retain the US Senate seat held for decades by Edward M. Kennedy.
But an invigorated Republican Party, which is mounting challenges across the state, initially took a pass on trying to oust Attorney General Martha Coakley this fall.
Enter James P. McKenna, a low-profile political newcomer from Worcester. He mounted a write-in campaign for the September primary and became just the second candidate since the 1970s to win a write-in campaign for nomination to statewide office.

Since his victory, the solo practitioner from Millbury has tried to capitalize on this fall's anti-incumbent fever and hammered away at Coakley, questioning her commitment to prosecuting public corruption, illegal immigration, and financial crimes, as well as focusing on some of the gaffes that haunted Coakley during her Senate race.

Full Story:
AG rival looks to voter anger - The Boston Globe


----------

